# What age is Junior Rabbits(Holland Lops)



## LavenderLopLover (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm new to rabbits i know that a senior is over 6 months and a junior is under 6 months but what age do they become a junior exactly?


----------



## zuppa (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi! I've got two girls holland lops myself Bernie is 10 months and other you can see in my avatar is Smokey she's about 5 months. As I see it, when weaned and starting eating other food than mother's milk they are juniors, so usually at around 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> Hi! I've got two girls holland lops myself Bernie is 10 months and other you can see in my avatar is Smokey she's about 5 months. As I see it, when weaned and starting eating other food than mother's milk they are juniors, so usually at around 5-6 weeks.



I _think _(but not sure) that LavenderLop is referring to classes for showing rabbits.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 23, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> I _think _(but not sure) that LavenderLop is referring to classes for showing rabbits.


Oh my I am not so advanced I thought it's about what I know hopefully they will get wanted answers here


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Yeah. I don't know anything about showing rabbits.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 23, 2019)

Well, I don't know about the show world, but they stop being "baby" by 8-12 weeks regardless of who you're asking (personally, I would say at 6-8 weeks or whenever they're fully weaned).


----------



## SableSteel (Apr 24, 2019)

They're considered juniors for show as soon as they make minimum junior weight. In hollands that's 2 pounds. The older juniors tend to be more competitive, so most the juniors you see showing are closer to 6 months. There is no technical age minimum for juniors; usually 8-10 weeks (weaning) is a solid minimum age. They won't get disqualified if they're under that age (and make weight) but it's not really ethical to stress an unweaned baby with showing. I wouldn't show even a class filler rabbit younger than 10-12 weeks (exception: meat pen/fryer which I show just under 10 weeks old. But I usually wean those a bit early so they've had time to adjust before the show, at least back when I bred new zealands). Some breeds have a pre-junior class with a published max age of 3 months


----------



## SableSteel (Apr 24, 2019)

edit: sorry double post


----------



## LavenderLopLover (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks guys i was just wondering since at some point i want to show my bunny i want to wait a while hes still pretty young


----------

